# I saw X-Men Origins: Wolverine last night



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 20, 2009)

Yep, I had a pirated copy of it before it was finished. The CGI parts were the only problems, because it appeared grey and shit. All in all, the movie was awesome. It could of done better, especially if William Stryker was being played by Brian Cox still :C Oh well, at least I saw it  

Go ahead ask me anything, but beware that I may give away *SPOILERS*!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 20, 2009)

Uh oh now they're going to fire you from Fox News


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 20, 2009)

I can't wait for this to come out, I'm so excited XD

Damn me being so impatient about movies Â¬_Â¬

I hope there is much topless Hugh Jackman?


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 20, 2009)

Where's Julian, I know she will like this movie.



ramsay_baggins said:


> I hope there is much topless Hugh Jackman?



There's plenty of that.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 20, 2009)

Ark said:


> There's plenty of that.



YAY!

I love X-Men and X-Men related stuff as well, used to watch the cartoon every day when I was a kid XD I think Gambit was one of my first crushes :lol:


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 20, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> YAY!
> 
> I love X-Men and X-Men related stuff as well, used to watch the cartoon every day when I was a kid XD I think *Gambit* was one of my first crushes :lol:



*SPOILER* Gambit is in here too, but he's got a silly pimp staff instead of a metal pole x3 *SPOILER*

... but all is cool.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 20, 2009)

Ark said:


> *SPOILER* Gambit is in here too, but he's got a silly pimp staff instead of a metal pole x3 *SPOILER*
> 
> ... but all is cool.



O.M.W

*Dies of happy*


----------



## Ruko (Apr 20, 2009)

This movie looks awesome. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 20, 2009)

It gets better within the middle of the movie. Hopefully after this one they make a sequel, and continue the trilogy to a saga. I would so love that ^^


----------



## Jelly (Apr 20, 2009)

Not to shit on your 8) face, but:
The work print was leaked around a month ago. So, this is pretty much old news.

And Gambit's in the movie for a total of about 5 minutes.

:V

I loved watching the ending with the CG incomplete. Fuck yearrr.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 20, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Not to shit on your 8) face, but:
> The work print was leaked around a month ago. So, this is pretty much old news.
> 
> And Gambit's in the movie for a total of about 5 minutes.
> ...



Thats when I got it, just haven't got around to watching it. Yeah, Gambits appearance is short as hell, but I'm hopeing for a X-Men 4 where he appears again, and for good.


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 20, 2009)

Ark said:


> Yep, I had a pirated copy of it before it was finished. The CGI parts were the only problems, because it appeared grey and shit. All in all, the movie was awesome. It could of done better, especially if William Stryker was being played by Brian Cox still :C Oh well, at least I saw it
> 
> Go ahead ask me anything, but beware that I may give away *SPOILERS*!


 ^ this but i saw it either last week or the week before.. and yeah.. the CGI parts cracked me up.. but all in all its good and i wanna see it when its completely finished.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 22, 2009)

It's also important to note that there have been re-shoots for that film since the print's been released.  Apparently the studio wanted to feature more of Wade Wilson/Deadpool, so you're going to see more of him in the final film than you did if you saw the leaked movie (which I did).

In short, go see the movie, because I want the studio to push for a Deadpool movie, damnit!


----------



## pheonix (Apr 23, 2009)

At the risk of spoilers I did not read the thread but as a comic book fan wait to see this movie. Hope it doesn't stray too far like other Holywood movies.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 23, 2009)

It strays.
It really strays.
You'll love it!


----------



## pheonix (Apr 23, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> It strays.
> It really strays.
> You'll love it!


 
I'm pretty picky about these things but I guess we'll have to wait till I have enough money to buy it or see it. You excited me though. ^_^

Edit: I'm gonig to necro this thread when I see it...but don't make an uprour like you usually do people. >.>


----------



## Magikian (Apr 23, 2009)

I know the version you are talking about, saw it a while ago.

Pretty good movie, even if a bit of it wasn't edited. :V


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 23, 2009)

Just can't wait till it comes out in theaters, the previews were great. Finally no more unfinished CGI scenes, and cables strapped to actors backs


----------



## Jelly (Apr 27, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I'm pretty picky about these things but I guess we'll have to wait till I have enough money to buy it or see it. You excited me though. ^_^
> 
> Edit: I'm gonig to necro this thread when I see it...but don't make an uprour like you usually do people. >.>



I did?
Well, hot damn.
Okay, it basically doesn't stay to the source material at all.
Wolverine and Sabretooth have a completely different relationship.
Wolverine was a child during the Revolutionary War.

And it was kind of meh, honestly.
I was being facetious about the "you'll love it!" thing.
But, hey, you might.


----------



## Corto (Apr 27, 2009)

What the fuck did they do to Deadpool god dammit I'm angry now.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 4, 2009)

Saw it and wasn't disappointed. Basically used to read so much of the X-titles I want to slap Chris Claremont upside the head after bitchslapping Lodbell 

Though I like Claremont, and well of course it's a pain since a lot of times it's hard to stay cannon with how convoluted a lot of these storylines get.

It told me what I needed to know about Wolvie, and there were people bawwing over the fact you finally do get his origins. Uhh yeah, they did that in the comics too. 

It wasn't terrible and I certainly didn't walk out feeling I wasted my money (except for the technical issue with film projectors these days..)


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 5, 2009)

I liked the movie although the cartoon claws were TERRIBLE D=

Gambit and Deadpool weren't in it long enough.

But I enjoyed it anyway =]


----------



## Jack (May 5, 2009)

I saw it the day it came out! 
how they did sabertooth was awesome!
blobs fat looked way to fake an stuffing like, and gambit didn't have a good enough Cajun accent.


----------



## PriestRevan (May 5, 2009)

Okay movie. Worth a watch. Followed the actual X-Men plotline fairly well.


----------



## DarkestSinn (May 8, 2009)

Loved that movie  I love Gambit and Emma Frost ^_^  Emma kicks major butt!


----------



## Lukar (May 8, 2009)

Haven't seen it yet, but I might see it soon (If I do, I'm probably gonna save watching it with someone). It looks pretty good.

I'll be fine as long as it doesn't have another JeanXLogan scene.


----------



## Ruko (May 11, 2009)

I saw it yesterday. It was actually pretty good, I enjoyed it.


----------



## jagdwolf (May 15, 2009)

enjoyed the flick, except the bullets to the head.  if you remember X1 where they have wolvie on the table and all the Xrays of him on the screens, where are the bullet holes in the forehead?

That was a lame way of doing it.  could have thought of something better.  you know a 100000 volt wire coiled around him frying his memory would have been better than 2 adamantiam bullets to the head.


----------



## lilEmber (May 15, 2009)

jagdwolf said:


> enjoyed the flick, except the bullets to the head.  if you remember X1 where they have wolvie on the table and all the Xrays of him on the screens, where are the bullet holes in the forehead?
> 
> That was a lame way of doing it.  could have thought of something better.  you know a 100000 volt wire coiled around him frying his memory would have been better than 2 adamantiam bullets to the head.



If you actually pay attention the bone heals...so you won't see the holes in an x-ray, but in the second movie he's shot in the head by a police officer and it goes into the hole.


----------



## Buccura (May 15, 2009)

I thought it was ok, at best. It had some really cool action sequences, but otherwise, it's not something I would see again.


----------

